# Bioshock - Plasmid-Slots



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
Ich hab heute mal nochmal bioshock installiert. Das Spiel ist nich absolut neu für mich (hab es vor nem Jahr schonmal zu 1/2 oder 2/3 durchgespielt, aber im Moment hab ich ein dummes Problem. Und zwar hab ich 3 Plasmide (Telekinese, Feuer, Elektroschock) aber nur 2 Slots. Dummerweise hab ich das Elektroschock PLasmid nicht belegt und jetzt ist es nich wirklich so spielbar, das es Spaß macht, weil ich jetzt die stationären Geschütze und die Drohnen nich mehr schocken kann. Jetzt find ich aber irgendwie kein Menü in dem Ich zu der Slotauswahl komme und die 2 Garthener's Garden (oder wie die Dinger heißen) an denen ich bisher vorbeigekommen bin sind auch nicht mehr benutzbar.
was ist da die Lösung?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2010)

Also, das gibt es diese Gen-"Atomaten", da kannst Du das normalerweise wechseln. Nicht die FarmersGarden, sondern "Genbanken". Die müßten auf der Karte auch verzeichnet sein.


----------



## Lukecheater (21. Oktober 2010)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das gibt es diese Gen-"Atomaten", da kannst Du das normalerweise wechseln. Nicht die FarmersGarden, sondern "Genbanken". Die müßten auf der Karte auch verzeichnet sein.


ok ich schau mal nach


----------

